# Barcelona's Bridal Week



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 17, 2006)

This has been Barcelona's Bridal Week and there were lots of amazing dresses, so I thought I'd post lots of photos for all you girls here who are looking for ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ENJOY!!!

*Hannibal Laguna*
*






*



*Christian Lacroix - Karl Lagerfeld*









*Cymbeline*
















*Jesus Peiro*








*Novia D'art*
















*Rosa Clará*









*Pepe Botella*
















*Raimon Bundo*









*Ruben Perlotti*









*Victorio & Lucchino*


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.......


----------



## german_melly (Jun 17, 2006)

wow......those dresses are amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a dress like the first red one would be great for my prom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks for posting them


----------



## Leanne (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow! Those dresses are all stunning!


----------



## sarahmarin (Jun 24, 2006)

now i wanna get married...


----------



## litlaur (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahmarin* 
_











now i wanna get married... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
lol

me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this one


----------



## Lalli (Jul 1, 2006)

i like the first one in the Hannibal Laguna
second white one and seond red one in cymbeline
and second one in novia d'art

i wana get married


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 1, 2006)

*10 yes in august and still going strong wooot wooot!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_lol

me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this one




_

 
I LOVE THAT ONE TOOO!!!!!
ok so im renewing my vows in august  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in vegas of all places but we just wanted to do something fun and seeing as that we have 2 kids  a 9 yr old and 9 month old both girls it will be fun for them too ,sooooo ...................i have exactly 28 days to find a wedding dress seeing as i didnt have one when i got married the first time 10 yrs ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but now that ive seen these pics i have an idea of what to look for thanks for posting this!

ohh and by the way   i was 16  10 yrs ago(thats why i didnt have a dress!)....lol u do the math...


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 1, 2006)

Those dresses are soooo freakin gorgeous!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 3, 2006)

awwwwwww ur so cute! congrats and make sure u show us what uwear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 
_I LOVE THAT ONE TOOO!!!!!
ok so im renewing my vows in august  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in vegas of all places but we just wanted to do something fun and seeing as that we have 2 kids  a 9 yr old and 9 month old both girls it will be fun for them too ,sooooo ...................i have exactly 28 days to find a wedding dress seeing as i didnt have one when i got married the first time 10 yrs ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but now that ive seen these pics i have an idea of what to look for thanks for posting this!

ohh and by the way   i was 16  10 yrs ago(thats why i didnt have a dress!)....lol u do the math...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## myrifle (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm SO saving these for future reference!!!




and 




thank you so much for the pictures!! They're all freakin gorgeous dresses!!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_awwwwwww ur so cute! congrats and make sure u show us what uwear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
well i didnt get anything close to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because noone could order a dess that fast so i went to davids bridal and sill for something simular to that it would take 12 weeks  so i got the fastest one we have changed the colors sooo much from red ,pink, blue  back to red so much finaly we picked  black and white ...lol heres what i got something simple and cheap so i can save up for my church wedding next year...lol

hope this works but this iswhat i got ...lol...now i just need make-up help !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_g...&prodgroup=134


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 6, 2006)

I love the one by Jesus Peiro on the left. That's plain Jane me though


----------



## Lalli (Jul 6, 2006)

ur guna look stunning!!! that dress is wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 
_well i didnt get anything close to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because noone could order a dess that fast so i went to davids bridal and sill for something simular to that it would take 12 weeks  so i got the fastest one we have changed the colors sooo much from red ,pink, blue  back to red so much finaly we picked  black and white ...lol heres what i got something simple and cheap so i can save up for my church wedding next year...lol

hope this works but this iswhat i got ...lol...now i just need make-up help !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_g...&prodgroup=134_


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 7, 2006)

awww thanx well they called and said they have my dress so now i just ave to go try it on and buy all the extras  and ill be set


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

That one shouldered Jesus Piero dress is amazing!! Makes me want to get married again just to wear the dress!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 22, 2006)

oh, wow...the second red one is AMAZING...i love it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myrifle* 

 
_I'm SO saving these for future reference!!!




and 




thank you so much for the pictures!! They're all freakin gorgeous dresses!!_

 
OMG... I totally love you... these two are my absolute faves!
Thank you for posting these pics, Sandra!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

 




 
This dress is AMAZING. I LOVE IT.


----------



## amoona (Dec 4, 2006)

omg i agree about this ^ dress. i sooooo want it haha i'm nowhere near engaged but i jus want the pretty dress haha.

my favorite wedding dresses are from this designer. she's an arab designer located in lebanon.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW!!
That website has amazing dresses!!!
I looooooooooove these







Aawww I want to be engaged now


----------



## Katja (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_This dress is AMAZING. I LOVE IT._

 
*This was one of my favorites of the bunch.  Although, it is pretty difficult choosing a favorite out of those.

The first red one on the far left is also an eye catcher.

I've always loved looking through wedding magazines JUST to look at the dress designs... the designers can get REALLY innovative and creative.  LOVE it.*


----------



## *emilie* (Dec 11, 2006)

gorgeous dresses !


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Jan 20, 2007)

*wow i looove those dresses! Specially the red ones!
Amoona i have to agree with you, Mireille Dagher has gorgeous dresses, same for Elie Saab.
Tomorrow i'm going to see some bridal shows, hope the designs will be as gorgeous as those!
*


----------



## KAIA (Jan 24, 2007)

When i'll get married i wanna have 2 dresses... one for the wedding (i wanna look like a haute couture princess) and another for the party ( i wanna look like a super hot mama) lol ..=)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2007)

those are sooo gorgeous 
i'd love to rock one of those hannibal laguna ones at my wedding


----------

